# I finished it!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My Dash of Colour shawl.


Started with raw Cormo locks that WIHH gifted to me, and completely handmade in my artistic ability: using frazzlehead's pattern.

600 yards of fingering weight yarn, size 6 needle.




















Someday when the forumn normalizes I will put these pics in their proper thread,
but until then they are just floating in the sandbox with us all.

The rest of the photos are here:

Ravelry: Odinsneedles' A Dash O'Green!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Gorgeous! What an accomplishment.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap:It's beautiful! What an amazing color. Just beautiful.:clap:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wasn't it just 2 days ago we were looking at those lovely skeins? And now it's done? Egads, you have flyin' fingers.

It is beautiful!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

OH.....WOW.....
Now, I'll just pick my chin up off the floor.
Inspiring!! 
What everyone else said, cause I can't find any words. 
jd


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

GAM, it is gorgeous!!! You outdid yourself again. So much talent!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

So, so awesome!

I was really excited to see it made so large and to see that the pattern upsizes well - I had hoped it would but you know, ya never really KNOW until you see it happen!

Fabulous work - hand spun, hand dyed, hand knitted gorgeousness!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So what makes it larger or smaller? Is it the number of rows of the eyelet repeat?

This really is just beautiful GAM. I bet it feels smooshy and soft. Perfect for a cool morning on the porch.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That is _really_ pretty (and i'm not much a fan of green[sorry]...but it goes beautifully with your coloring!). Your workmanship is wonderful. **


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh my, Im as speechless as everyone else. That is fantastic and beautiful!! 

I love the coloring of the yarn and the way the pattern worked out. :bandwagon:

We need an 'in awe of smiley'.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing. It's beautiful and you're very fast! Didn't you just post the skeins of yarn for us to ohhh and ahhhh over?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks all. 

I did post those skein pictures FOUR days ago. Remember, the site was down before that?
I was already working on the knitting, it took about a week.
5 or 6 days at least.

Really I am not phenomenally fast at knitting, its just that I neglect my chores when I get fixated on a project. :teehee:
Seriously, I could sit in squallor and watch my family starve. No problem. 

LOL


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I did post those skein pictures FOUR days ago. Remember, the site was down before that?
> I was already working on the knitting, it took about a week.
> ...



Oh, you made me laugh!! ound:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very, very nice. Pretty yet practical.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Marchwind, to answer your resizing question - the pattern is modular, so you can make any of the sections bigger or smaller as it suits you (though the first section should be no smaller than the pattern calls for, or it won't sit nicely on the shoulders).

Basically, you make the top section (stockinette with the shaping) until it is long enough that it'll end about the top of your shoulderblades or a bit longer, then you work the more spaced out eyelets (section 2) for as long as you wish, then the third section (the closer spaced eyelets) until you almost run out of yarn, then you cast off. 

I like patterns that are resizeable and don't make you fuss too much - which is why I made this one very "recipe-like".


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay thanks Frazzle! Having never knit a shawl before I have no idea how they actually work when you knit one. I figured it was from point to point. I did buy your pattern and plan on trying it after I finish Cyndi's socks.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Really I am not phenomenally fast at knitting, its just that I neglect my chores when I get fixated on a project.


 I get like that too. Once I get going on something its like everything else pretty much ceases to exist. ound:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, yes, I can see the confusion. This one is top down. Some, like the Chinook Scarf (chapter 1 of JKK, free on Rav) are tip to tip, and a few are bottom up. 

When you cast on at the top, you start with just a few stitches, then you gradually widen more and more (with the yarn overs in columns at the shoulders, they make it bigger) as you knit. Then - in this particular shawl - you just keep adding stitches at the ends of each right side row so it continues to get bigger, but not quite as fast. The faster increases at the start give you the shoulder shaping, so it drapes over your neck nicely ... it's kinda curved, not just flat like a plain triangle shawl (though I find plain triangle shawls fit me just fine, they do take a bit more fussing to get 'em to stay put).


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

GAM you are too young and pretty! I was expecting years more to have acquired so much skill!

can we pretty please see the bind off close up?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am 41~ I have always been old though. 

I will try to get some pics of that bind off. The yarn is very fuzzy and my camera has yet to capture it properly. It is just the scalloped edging from 22.5*.
Instead of doing the increases where she does in this video, I did them right in the middle of every other eyelet.

[YOUTUBE]b7fJqdc7YKg[/YOUTUBE]

This bind off is so pretty though, and easy.
Everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM is an old soul  but, for someone so young, and pretty, she has grained a HUGE amount of knowledge of the fiber arts in a VERY short amount of time. GAM is an example of what true dedication (maybe bordering on obsession :sing can do for you. She has spent a LOT of time studying and practicing things until she gets it right :bow: Don't think she hasn't worked very hard to get to where she is today. She has, and we have all witnessed her progression with great interest. We have all learned gobs of things from her and her generosity to share them with us. It is people like GAM that make the Fiber Arts what they should be :kissy:We should all be as giving and generous with our time and talents, it is the only way to keep this all alive and growing :soap: GAM I know this embarrasses you but too bad, cause it is all true so accept it :thumb:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> GAM is an old soul  but, for someone so young, and pretty, she has grained a HUGE amount of knowledge of the fiber arts in a VERY short amount of time. GAM is an example of what true dedication (maybe bordering on obsession :sing can do for you. She has spent a LOT of time studying and practicing things until she gets it right :bow: Don't think she hasn't worked very hard to get to where she is today. She has, and we have all witnessed her progression with great interest. We have all learned gobs of things from her and her generosity to share them with us. It is people like GAM that make the Fiber Arts what they should be :kissy:We should all be as giving and generous with our time and talents, it is the only way to keep this all alive and growing :soap: GAM I know this embarrasses you but too bad, cause it is all true so accept it :thumb:


AMEN AND AMEN!!!! I second every word of this!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the gushing. 
I feel a bit sick to my stomach now. LOL

The Dash of Colour is a really easy pattern! Super simple and even if you get a little off on it, it is very easy to fix.
Everyone should try it. 

<on to the next thing>

Today I realised that I have never spun a cabled yarn.
(in my mind I think of it as 'abled yarn', from Marchwind's c-key keyboarding days).
I did once make a very small sample of that type of plying, but not any REAL amount of it.

So I am going to try that with the remnants of some rovings here.
I can marl the colors and get a decent yardage and show off the plying all at the same time. At least it seems possible.
At this point in my spinning I think 4 ply is my best chance at getting a worsted weight yarn.
I have never really knit with it either, there is not too much cable plied commercial yarn out there. (at lest not in my small world).
So I am going to try it.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What is cable plying?

Had to LOL at your "sick to my stomach" comment. If you do stuff that makes you the center of attention over and over and over, you'd better get used to the gushing.

:yuck:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yaay! GAM's going to try cabled yarn. GAM I think you are going to love this yarn. It's fun to spin ans the ideal yarn and ply for socks, very tough and hard wearing. Just make sure you over ply your single and over ply you 2ply

Weever I'll try to explain what a cable ply yarn is. It is much easier to show than to tell because it sounds a lot more complicated than it is.

Cabsle plyed yarn:
First you make a single (*slightly over spun)
Then make a 2 ply of your single (*slightly over spun/ply this too)
Then you will take your 2 ply and ply it back on itself, making a 4 ply
*when I say slightly over spin/ply I mean to spin it enough that it is almost kinking back on itself.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Shoot. I'm half way there already, since I tend to overspin and overply.

I plied from both ends of a ball the other day, Marchwind, and had a dickens of a time at the end. Had to call in the reserves, who muttered the whole time "this is why I don't ply from both ends of a ball" while holding the messy business. It was amusing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Yea I figured that out, and I think I told you, that when I ply from the ball I hold it in my lap or have it at my feet. That's as far from me that the ball ever gets. As the ball begins to collapse on itself I stick my left thumb into the ball to help keep it open. I use my left thumb because that is the hand that holds the fibers while I spin. Use the thumb that works for you. As it gets down toward the end it always gets messy, I generally unwind and untwist the whole mess *before* continuing. Get the whole length of it done and then spin it onto the bobbin.

So how does it look? Take a picture and show us please


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

That's beautiful!


----------

